# VK - Alien 85, Nugget Pro, UD Athlon, Pico Resin



## Gizmo (23/2/17)

New Stuffz

Eleaf Pico Resin Starter Kit





UD Athlon 22 Tank




Nugget Pro Mod




Smok AL85 Mod




Restocks:
iPower Nano 40W
iJust S Black
Estoc Mega
Baby Beast X4 Coils
Melo 3 Glass
iJust ECL Coils 0.3Ohm
Reux Coils 0.2Ohm
Starre Pure

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/2/17)

@Gizmo on the web test product below. Can we order one without the guy. If so PM me the price and I'll do the EFT right away

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Gizmo on the web test product below. Can we order one without the guy. If so PM me the price and I'll do the EFT right away
> View attachment 85957


Was thinking same thing @Blu_Marlin ....HE right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

